# Industry News: Leica announces the Leica SL2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 6, 2019)

> New camera resets the tone for the mirrorless market
> *November 6, 2019 *– Building on the foundation established in 2015 with the visionary Leica SL-System, Leica Camera proudly introduces the Leica SL2, the storied brand’s new icon and next evolutionary step towards building the perfect all-purpose camera. By listening closely to the valued feedback of photographers and existing SL owners, Leica made many efforts to push the envelope of technological innovation and performance while respecting its heritage of design and legacy. In addition to a technical marvel of pure performance and unmatched build quality, the Leica SL2 is also a joyous experience to use with improved ergonomics and more comfortable grip married to the well-established, simplified three-button control layout, further unifying the Leica design language across multiple product lines. While cutting-edge new features such as in-body image stabilization unlocks newfound potential from legendary Leica M-Lenses...



Continue reading...


----------



## KirkD (Nov 6, 2019)

Holding a Leica like this in your hands, there is a feeling of holding perfection. The price tag, however, means that the only place I'll ever hold one of the$e with a len$ on it, is in a camera store. Glad to see they've got IBIS.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 6, 2019)

damn everybody has ibis but canon.


----------



## 6degrees (Nov 6, 2019)

Giving those Canon RF F1.2 primes, I am no longer interested in Leica, and any other cameras.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> damn everybody has ibis but canon.


It reads almost as if Leica is the first to use IBIS.


----------



## KirkD (Nov 6, 2019)

6degrees said:


> Giving those Canon RF F1.2 primes, I am no longer interested in Leica, and any other cameras.


Thumbs up on that!


----------



## slclick (Nov 6, 2019)

This would be next next camera if the brand were Canon. Love the ergonomics, the layout, the build and the specs.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Nov 6, 2019)

I wonder how many components the SL2 shares with the Panasonic S1R. Looks like that L alliance is going to be about more than just a common lens mount. 
It appears as though the SL2 will have the same EVF as the S1's which is outstanding IMO.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Nov 6, 2019)

KirkD said:


> Thumbs up on that!


Even better: you can buy a substantial set of RF F1.2 primes plus an EOS R for the money you have to pay for an SL2 kit with a slower Leica lens. On the other hand, as a German I am happy that Leica survived and is doing well. In fact, the Leica EVFs of the Q and the SL Mk I were the first ones that impressed me a bit. Before that, I didn't like any EVF I tried.


----------



## mjg79 (Nov 6, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> damn everybody has ibis but canon.



Haha, a few years back I remember joking on here saying that even Leica would have IBIS before Canon.

But the thing is looking at the new RF lenses it seems only the 1.2 primes and the exotic 28-70/2 don't have IS - the 2.8 wide angle zoom has IS, the 35mm 1.8 prime has IS, the 24-70 2.8 has IS, the 24-105/4 has IS, the 24-240 has IS... So really I am no longer bothered, especially as the 15-35 and 24-70 have IS. I assume upcoming 1.8 primes will all get IS and the f/4 zooms already had it in EF mount. 

It would be nice for some adapted older glass to get the IBIS but I can't see Canon factoring that into their decisions. I would love it for some of the my EF glass but I'm not holding my breath now. Indeed if they brought out a body with IBIS I think half the sales of the new RF 24-70 would be lost to the equally sharp but much cheaper EF 24-70L II.

I think now the question will be quite simple for Canon. Does the combination of IBIS with IS offer a real world difference for the photographer? If not it wouldn't surprise me if they don't bother with IBIS for many years to come. Most professional uses of the 1.2 primes simply won't rely on IBIS, no wedding photographer is going to say to the bride "sorry the photo is blurry, I was trying to see if I could get the shot at 1/15 and ISO 100 to satisfy an argument on an internet forum!" - they are already putting their shutter speed well beyond the minimum for safety.


----------



## wickedac (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm usually the one defending photo equipment costing a lot of money - but $1000 for a battery grip?


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 7, 2019)

It's a beautiful camera and takes great shots, but pros won't use it because of its very slow autofocus.
When I do an event or wedding, I can't wait for the camera to focus.
In the old days before AF, you learned to focus very quickly, but I wouldn't want to rely on manual focus looking at an evf, and there's no time for magnifying etc. Not even enough time to chimp!
For studio work where you are tethered and have time to adjust for each shot - this Leica would be great, but it's not for action.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Nov 7, 2019)

justaCanonuser said:


> Even better: you can buy a substantial set of RF F1.2 primes plus an EOS R for the money you have to pay for an SL2 kit with a slower Leica lens. On the other hand, as a German I am happy that Leica survived and is doing well. In fact, the Leica EVFs of the Q and the SL Mk I were the first ones that impressed me a bit. Before that, I didn't like any EVF I tried.


If you like the EVF in the original SL you are going to love the one in the SL2. It's not just the clarity, which is stunning BTW. The eye releif and magnification are almost perfect. I hope Canon is paying attention. Personally, I wish I'd never viewed one because my X-T3 is pretty lame in comparison.


----------



## JBSF (Nov 7, 2019)

If I win the lottery.... Beautiful, and Leica’s preproduction sample gallery really shows its capabilities. The zoom they used is superb.


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 7, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



  
IBIS is not new, I do not know how the sensor is, could be good. Leica glass is good but you can find many Canon optics as good or better. Eg 100-400mm MII for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## illadvisedhammer (Nov 8, 2019)

I dunno, Canon already has an SL3, and that's like, one better, or to put it another way, 50% more. I think both have 23.99P, not sure what else could be different.


----------



## Dj 7th (Nov 10, 2019)

mjg79 said:


> Haha, a few years back I remember joking on here saying that even Leica would have IBIS before Canon.
> 
> But the thing is looking at the new RF lenses it seems only the 1.2 primes and the exotic 28-70/2 don't have IS - the 2.8 wide angle zoom has IS, the 35mm 1.8 prime has IS, the 24-70 2.8 has IS, the 24-105/4 has IS, the 24-240 has IS... So really I am no longer bothered, especially as the 15-35 and 24-70 have IS. I assume upcoming 1.8 primes will all get IS and the f/4 zooms already had it in EF mount.
> 
> ...




So this is what I think Canon is up to........

They have basically identified three main markets for the RF system.

1. The professionals: For this group, they created the exotic lenses without IBIS. We are talking RF 50 f/1.2, 85 f/1.2 28-70 f/2 and the likes of 16-28 f/2 or even 70-135 f2 to follow. If you notice, all these lenses does not have IS. I asked myself why, apart from maybe size and price, I believe the major reason is because Canon is working on Pro bodies that will have IBIS to go with these lenses. They know that this lenses would be bought mostly by professionals and they are getting the camera ready.

2. The Prosumer: For this group, they have the current RF f/2.8 trinity with IS. These are for those who will only stay in the $2000-2500 range camera and thus the EOS R is adequate for. Of course this group will always reach a little up into the Professional area sometimes especially for better glass. The portrait, event and even landscape folks with be happy here. This group also may utilize lenses from the Consumer line sometimes.

3. The consumer. These are the group that want a decent camera and lens with IS. That is why the cheaper RF lenses like the RF 35, and RF 24-105 have IS. The IS mostly is needed to help this group have better shots without getting technical.

I however believe that with time, when Canon finally master making IS and IBIS work together flawlessly, all levels of camera will have IBIS.

This was my reasoning when I pre-ordered all the new f/2.8 lenses. I knew that in 2020, Canon will come out with a 5DSR like mirrorless with IBIS and another set of none IS f/2 lenses to complete the f/2 trinity. However I also know that the best camera and lens is what you have right now.

For my needs, I will love a higher resolution camera than the EOS R, but the EOS R does what I need right now better that my 5D Mark IV.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Nov 10, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> IBIS is not new, I do not know how the sensor is, could be good. Leica glass is good but you can find many Canon optics as good or better. Eg 100-400mm MII for a fraction of the cost.



The sensor is likely the cousin to the sensors in the A7R III and D850, but tuned to Lecia's liking. It might be one generation newer.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 10, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> The sensor is likely the cousin to the sensors in the A7R III and D850, but tuned to Lecia's liking. It might be one generation newer.


Definitely not!
The sensor is from Panasonic (model S1R).


----------



## Kit. (Nov 10, 2019)

Dj 7th said:


> 1. The professionals: For this group, they created the exotic lenses without IBIS. We are talking RF 50 f/1.2, 85 f/1.2 28-70 f/2...
> 
> 2. The Prosumer: For this group, they have the current RF f/2.8 trinity with IS.


Why not the other way around?


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Nov 11, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Definitely not!
> The sensor is from Panasonic (model S1R).


And that Panasonic sensor is actually from Sony.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 11, 2019)

KirkD said:


> Holding a Leica like this in your hands, there is a feeling of holding perfection. The price tag, however, means that the only place I'll ever hold one of the$e with a len$ on it, is in a camera store. Glad to see they've got IBIS.



I wonder though, if it didn’t have that price tag, would it still feel like perfection when you held it ?


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 11, 2019)

Sporgon said:


> I wonder though, if it didn’t have that price tag, would it still feel like perfection when you held it ?


It would!
But that doesn't mean the new Leica SL 2 is actually perfect.
The real (film!) SL 2 was indeed perfect.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 12, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> It's a beautiful camera and takes great shots, but pros won't use it because of its very slow autofocus.
> When I do an event or wedding, I can't wait for the camera to focus.
> In the old days before AF, you learned to focus very quickly, but I wouldn't want to rely on manual focus looking at an evf, and there's no time for magnifying etc. Not even enough time to chimp!
> For studio work where you are tethered and have time to adjust for each shot - this Leica would be great, but it's not for action.


How can you know how fast or slow the AF will be? Or did you mean the first SL? 
The SL 2's AF is said to be extremely fast...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Nov 12, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> And that Panasonic sensor is actually from Sony.


Towerjazz.






Re: S1/S1r - Panasonic sensors?: L-mount (Panasonic/Sigma/Leica) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 16, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Leica price for a re-branded Panasonic camera.
W.C Fields was right.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Nov 16, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Towerjazz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my understanding as well. I think I read that Towerjazz and Panasonic are building a new chip fab in Japan which is supposed to take over production for next gen Panasonic's. I'm not sure how they are related financially. Either by joint venture or Panasonic as a stakeholder in Towerjazz. Nice to see some competition for Sony in supplying sensors to third party purchasers.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 16, 2019)

I don't think Leica counts as a "third party purchaser" to Panasonic. Isn't Panasonic Leica's OEM (or even ODM) for this camera?


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Nov 16, 2019)

Kit. said:


> I don't think Leica counts as a "third party purchaser" to Panasonic. Isn't Panasonic Leica's OEM (or even ODM) for this camera?


I was speaking in general terms regarding towerjazz's entry into the high end ILC sensor market as competition for Sony who is clearly the leader in camera sensor sales. 

I'm not sure what the relationship is between Panasonic and Leica as far as sensor's go. I don't know why there would need to be one. The S1R and SL2 share a mount, sensor and some other components but they are not the same camera. It's posible Leica buy's the sensors from Panasonic but they might purchase them directly from Towerjazz. Doubtful I'll ever know the answer to that.

Likewise, I'm not sure if the S1R sensor was developed by Panasonic, Towerjazz or some combo of the two. That sort of information isn't easy to find from reliable sources. 

I guess I should leave it to people with legal minds better than mine to determine who is a first, second and third party. 

Either way, from what I've seen, the S1 sensors perform as well as anything else on the market in most of the ways that I care about.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 16, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I'm not sure what the relationship is between Panasonic and Leica as far as sensor's go. I don't know why there would need to be one. The S1R and SL2 share a mount, sensor and some other components but they are not the same camera. It's posible Leica buy's the sensors from Panasonic but they might purchase them directly from Towerjazz. Doubtful I'll ever know the answer to that.
> 
> Likewise, I'm not sure if the S1R sensor was developed by Panasonic, Towerjazz or some combo of the two. That sort of information isn't easy to find from reliable sources.


I think both sensors are produced at TPSCo's Uozu factory and are basically the same sensor (maybe except for the microlenses). I also think that the SL2 is manufactured by Panasonic.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Nov 17, 2019)

My understanding is that the micro-lenses were modified to allow better IQ with the acute light angles of some M lenses. I haven't seen anything to indicate that the SL2 is manufactured by Panasonic but that may be true. Some of the technology, such as the contact-less/magnetic controls in the SL2 seems proprietary to Leica. Personally I wouldn't have any problem with Panasonic manufacture but I'm not a camera purist. Leica folks are fickle and might not go for that. I would be surprised if that were the case but I'm sure it will come out pretty quickly if that's true. Given the small number of units they are actually going to sell it seems like they could at least do final assembly in Germany. They did have their big launch party there and I'm pretty sure the SL is German made.

Personally, If Canon can't put together a full-frame mirrorless solution that works for me and I go L-Mount I'd probably just buy one of the Panasonic S1 variants or and S2 if it takes me a while to make up my mind.


----------

